# remake of the Sweeney!



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 9, 2011)

starring Plan B as Carter and Ray Winstone as Regan.  We'll have to wait till next summer to see it though.
http://www.kovideo.net/plan-b-to-feature-in-the-sweeny-remake-news-plan-b-3584.html


----------



## alsoknownas (Sep 10, 2011)

There used to be a gang in my school called 'The Sweeney', and their signature move was to try and 'roll your kidney', a procedure they copied from the SPG (nasty racist old bill from back in the day).
</showing my age>


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 10, 2011)

it would be good if instead of remaking auld british films / series they came up with some new ideas.

things like alfie, the italian job, the sweeney are quite fine in the original. what next, a remake of 'birth of a nation'?


----------



## Santino (Sep 10, 2011)

It'll be like Life on Mars without the irony.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 10, 2011)

That remake of Alfie was a fucking joke. The original had charm and pathos and was quite a good 1st person study of a horrible, oblivious to his self cunt. The remake was just some cunt.


----------



## davesgcr (Sep 10, 2011)

the Sweeney is so 1970's London , - half the  attraction now is looking at re-runs is the run down character of the streets , pubs you could smoke in whilst having a mild and bitter , naff suits , "proper BT phones" , and so on. It wouldent be the same.


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 10, 2011)

davesgcr said:


> the Sweeney is so 1970's London , - half the  attraction now is looking at re-runs is the run down character of the streets , pubs you could smoke in whilst having a mild and bitter , naff suits , "proper BT phones" , and so on. It wouldent be the same.


Aye a London thats completely dissappeared.The remake sounds like shit.


----------



## dylanredefined (Sep 10, 2011)

Life on mars has killed this idea off.


----------



## telbert (Apr 15, 2012)

Heres a trailer:http://www.contactmusic.com/video/the-sweeney-trailer


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Apr 15, 2012)

Looks alright, worth buying in the bargain bin at Asda when it hits £1.99


----------



## ska invita (Apr 15, 2012)

davesgcr said:


> the Sweeney is so 1970's London , - half the attraction now is looking at re-runs is the run down character of the streets , pubs you could smoke in whilst having a mild and bitter , naff suits , "proper BT phones" , and so on. It wouldent be the same.


shut it you slag!

agree completely. This 'remake' isnt really the sweeney, its just more cockney cops and robbers fodder that happens to be about the flying squad. Stick with ITV4 thanks


----------



## Sweet FA (Apr 15, 2012)

dynamicbaddog said:


> starring Plan B as Carter and Ray Winstone as Regan


...and car chases by Clarkson & His Crew of Cunts.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Apr 15, 2012)

plan b doesn't look like he can act, from the few lines he got in that trailer.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 15, 2012)

I know of a man in the business of supplying motors for films - he stockpiled a legion of great slabs of period dagenham battleships when this was brought up as a possible project a few years ago


----------



## Dr Alimantado (Apr 18, 2012)

alsoknownas said:


> There used to be a gang in my school called 'The Sweeney', and their signature move was to try and 'roll your kidney', a procedure they copied from the SPG (nasty racist old bill from back in the day).
> </showing my age>


 Ha ha, could've been my old school. I got searched in my first year in the steet in NW London & me mam complained & some detective turned up to apologise. He must have asked what school I went to then said "have you heard of The Sweeney?" I said summat like "yeah John Thaw's in it"  

Ray Winstone's not a bad call,but not a lot of imagination went in for that casting though.


----------



## youngian (Apr 18, 2012)

I suppose Plan B can write the feme tune and sing the feme tune.

The Sweeney was of its time and captured a period when armed robbery and the police were out of control in London. More importantly it was a time, before electronic transfer, when huge amounts of money were carried around in insecure vans.

A better series a few years later;  Law and Order (not that one) gave a more realistic and grimmer stench of institutionalised Met corruption. Made in four parts with Eastenders' Derek Martin as bent as buckles Flying Squad inspector, its one of the best cop series ever made

From the clip the remake looks like a racey Nick Love geezer B movie but it aint the Sweeney, you slags!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 28, 2012)

youngian said:


> A better series a few years later; Law and Order (not that one) gave a more realistic and grimmer stench of institutionalised Met corruption. Made in four parts with Eastenders' Derek Martin as bent as buckles Flying Squad inspector, its one of the best cop series ever made


 
Too right - GF Newman's finest, four interlinked separate films, from the perspectives of a bent cop (Charlie Slater from _EastEnders_), the blagger he fits up (Pete Beale from _EastEnders_), his bent brief (Vince Cable Ken Campbell), and then back to our armed robber friend, now in gaol.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 28, 2012)

davesgcr said:


> the Sweeney is so 1970's London , - half the attraction now is looking at re-runs is the run down character of the streets , pubs you could smoke in whilst having a mild and bitter , naff suits , "proper BT phones" , and so on. It wouldent be the same.


 
<pedantic>

GPO phones - British Telecom didn't exist until 1980

</pedantic>


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jun 28, 2012)

> The writer Ian Kennedy-Martin based the original television series The Sweeney on the hard-drinking escapades and questionable methods of a real-life Flying Squad copper, but this remake doesn't feel like it's based on anything remotely real. It doesn't even feel like it's based on The Sweeney.


 
Not a great review really.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/film/2012/jun/27/the-sweeney-review


----------



## barney_pig (Jul 2, 2012)

I love watching old professionals episodes, spot the Reading landmark in 1979.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 2, 2012)

Remember Minder, post Dennis Waterman? Or even Minder with Alfie Moon? Nah, leave it ahhht.


----------



## mattie (Oct 7, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> Not a great review really.
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/film/2012/jun/27/the-sweeney-review


 

I saw it last week.

The review is generous, if anything.

Plan B?  WTF?


----------



## davesgcr (Oct 8, 2012)

Puddy_Tat said:


> <pedantic>
> 
> GPO phones - British Telecom didn't exist until 1980
> 
> </pedantic>




Noted ...OK - GPO phones then (no Trimphones here !)


----------



## Wilf (Jun 20, 2015)

mattie said:


> I saw it last week.
> 
> The review is generous, if anything.
> 
> Plan B?  WTF?


Just seen a recording of this off the telly.     Plan B was atrocious, at one point he looked like he was, literally, reading his lines. And Ray Winstone!  It was as if Ray Winstone had amnesia and they showed him recordings of Ray Winstone and said 'you know that Ray Winstone you've just seen?' - 'yeah' - 'Well play it like that, but reeeeeally ham it up'.  And like it said in the review, a truly bizarre cop shop - the top floor of a corporate sky scraper???  I'm not saying it was the worst film ever, but it was.


----------



## pogofish (Jun 22, 2015)

davesgcr said:


> Noted ...OK - GPO phones then (no Trimphones here !)



Trimphones were mid-late 1960s, although the name may have come a bit later, early 70s?  They were originally called the GPO 700-series.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Jun 22, 2015)

pogofish said:


> Trimphones were mid-late 1960s, although the name may have come a bit later, early 70s?  They were originally called the GPO 700-series.


Don't give me any of that pony you slag


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 2, 2015)

Managed to watch the first 20 minutes of this the other week.....what a load of fucking shite....


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 22, 2017)

Shit gets worse: it seems that somehow the Sweeney movie got sold to the French too 

The Squad (2015 film) - Wikipedia

(I see that one of the producers was Allan Niblo, who was the ‘genius’ behind long-time urban favourite _South West Nine_, and about whom there was plenty of _interesting comment_ on the IMDb boards [RIP]...)


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 14, 2019)

DaveCinzano said:


> Shit gets worse: it seems that somehow the Sweeney movie got sold to the French too
> 
> The Squad (2015 film) - Wikipedia
> 
> (I see that one of the producers was Allan Niblo, who was the ‘genius’ behind long-time urban favourite _South West Nine_, and about whom there was plenty of _interesting comment_ on the IMDb boards [RIP]...)


I was literally just about to post this  

Completely, absolutely, resolutely no memory of this


----------



## marty21 (Dec 14, 2019)

DaveCinzano said:


> I was literally just about to post this
> 
> Completely, absolutely, resolutely no memory of this


Get yer trousers on , you're nicked .


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 14, 2019)

«Enfile ton pantalon, tu es entaillé» sûrement?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 14, 2019)

Ou, «Nous sommes Le Sweeney, fils, et nous n'avons eu pas nos dîné»


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 14, 2019)

Nice poster though


----------



## Ming (Dec 14, 2019)

I loved the fact they all smoked like troopers and had a bottle of Bells in the filing cabinet.


----------



## tim (Dec 15, 2019)

Mettez vos patalons, vous etes niqued!


----------

